# Jathedar Iqbal Singh Roughed Up



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Jathedar Iqbal Singh roughed up *
*Takht Edict*
*l Akal Takht has sole right to resolve the common Panthic matters*
*l The other Takhts can take up regional matters only*
*lSangat should not raise any controversy over the hymns of the Dasam Granth*​ 
*Varinder Walia*
*Tribune News Service *​ 







*Jathedar of Takht Patna Sahib Giani Iqbal Singh (right) being stopped from attending a meeting of Sikh clergy at Akal Takht in Amritsar on Friday. Photo: Vishal Kumar*​ 
*Amritsar, June 6*
A piquant situation arose outside the Akal Takht secretariat here today when SGPC’s task force and some hardliners roughed up Jathedar of Takht Patna Sahib Giani Iqbal Singh and did not let him attend the meeting of the Sikh clergy. 


After two hours of humiliation, the Jathedar of Patna Sahib left the Akal Takht complex in a huff. He announced that the task force and some supporters of Jathedar of Akal Takht Joginder Singh Vedanti had not only insulted him but denigrated Takht Patna Sahib. 

Some of the hardliners used extremely harsh language, speaking about the personal life of the Jathedar. One of the Sikh hardliner asked Giani Iqbal Singh to immediately step down as Jathedar because he failed to keep his own house in order. He also levelled serious charges of “moral turpitude” against him. 

The Jathedar of Patna Sahib, who faces charges of bigamy, was not invited to the meeting. The meeting was held after a long time for Jathedar Vedanti had gone on a foreign trip. Jathedar Iqbal Singh has been in the web of controversies for challenging the supremacy of Akal Takht. 
Meanwhile, the meeting of the Sikh clergy accused Giani Iqbal Singh of misusing his authority as Jathedar. It said Akal Takht, being the temporal authority of the Sikhs, had the sole right to resolve the common Panthic matters. In a “Gurmatta”, the Sikh clergy said all other Takhts were also honourable and hence could take up the regional matters only. 

In yet another setback to the Jathedar of Patna Sahib, the meeting described the controversy over Dasam Granth as unwarranted. The meeting, however, appealed the Sikh Sangat not to raise any controversy over the hymns of the Dasam Granth, being chanted at the time of “Amrit Sanchar”. They, however, warned Prof Darahsn Singh, a former Jathedar of Akal Takht, not to raise any controversy against Dasam Granth, which is integral part of the Sikh history. 

The Gurmatta also urged the Sikh Sangat to ignore the directives being issued by Giani Iqbal Singh as Jathedar Patna Sahib. 

By passing this resolution, the Sikh clergy have imposed an undeclared ban on the entry of Giani Iqbal Singh in the meetings of Akal Takht. 
President of the Delhi Sikh Gurdwara Management Committee Parmjit Singh Sarna has welcomed the decision of Akal Takht to ban the entry of Giani Iqbal Singh for creating division in Sikh Panth through his controversial directives. He said Giani Iqbal Singh should immediately resign as Jathedar on moral grounds because he was facing serious charges of bigamy.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 8, 2008)

Jathedar Sahib has NEGATED ALL those Hukmanamas of which he is Signatory.
One of these is the one Excommunicating Bhai Gurbaksh Singh Ji Kala Afghana. Another excommunicates Bhai Joginder Singh Ji of Rozana Spokesman.
Thus ALL these "Hukmanamhs" stand CANCELLED as one of the Five  Signatories has Cancelled his signature !!!
Any such Precedent in Sikh history ?? Has any Hukmanamah issued by any GURU SAHIB been cancelled or withdrawn Before ??
IF One of the FIVE withdraws and NEGATES the Hukmanamhs issued ???
SHOWS the UTTER FUTILITY of giving so much "power" to mere servants/caretakers of Takhats. HUMAN PUJAREES can make HUMAN MISTAKES..to EQUATE these humans to AKAL PURAKH/GURU SAHIB is our own stupidity and shortsightedness. The One and ONLY "GURU" that can issue a HUKMNAMA is Sahib GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI Paraksh on AKAL TAKHAT and other Takhats. Human beings are BHULLANHAAR and make mistakes....serious ones..
Just watch the fun when Jathedar Iqbal Singh issues a White Paper on jathedar Vedanti exposing him....Pujarees will always be Pujarees..whether in Punjab or outside Punjab. WE SIKHS have FORSAKEN our GURU - SGGS to follow HUMANS... we pay the price of their follies and petty fights...

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## mkm (Jun 9, 2008)

All Jio
Shame On These Guys Who Fight Like Children Instead Of Solving Problems Like Mature Persons As Guru Ji Hoped From Them.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 11, 2008)

Gurfateh
Ragi Darhsan Singh Ji never was a Pujari. but was not liked by pujaris.Some guys mixs up wityh pujaris for hidden agenda.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jun 11, 2008)

May someone please suggest a link where seekers can hear something spiritual from Jathedaars of Takhats. Thanks.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well at least they have made some decisions rather than keep quiet.  It's a shame they did not meet earlier when Giani Iqbal Singh felt to issue a Hukhamnana himself without their involvement.  

I just hope they all come to their senses and realise what important positions they are all sitting in and honour them and actually practice what they are preaching and promote Sikhi in its purest form.  Like they always say clean your own house before thinking about telling others to clean theirs!

Avtar Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 11, 2008)

LOl 
Good to see the orons are making fool of themselves 

There are making it clear to Young generations that how foolish they are and It will be fo help in coming yaers to kick them out of their positions

I hope it happens soon


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 11, 2008)

pop up some popcorn,

knock of you loafers,

sit back on the recliner..

show on !!!

mmmmm i am lovin ' it !!!


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 11, 2008)

drkhalsa said:


> LOl
> Good to see the orons are making fool of themselves
> 
> There are making it clear to Young generations that how foolish they are and It will be fo help in coming yaers to kick them out of their positions
> ...


But instead what is really happening? What are the younger generatons all about? Are many of them migrating to the extremes? Fanaticism on one end and virtually no adherence to the practice of Sikhism  on the other?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 11, 2008)

aad ji

this is bound to happen

all religions go through this phase.

i believe this is defining period for sikhi and sikhism

hope Sikhi comes out on top


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 11, 2008)

Amarsanghera ji

You are right -- Sikhi is a new religion, and has to go through formative stages. It is a living faith.  I hope at some point the leadership takes a look around and realizes that they are undermining everyone in their antics (which they probably view as "struggles').


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 12, 2008)

Gurfateh

For SGPC,Takhat's Jathedar,Sants etc.

Ek Bagh Ki Barbadi Ke Liye Bas Ek Hi Ullu Kafi Hai
Us Bagh Ki Halat Kya Hogi Har Shakh PE Ullu Baithe hai.

to devastate the orachard one owl is sufficent.
What will happen to the oprchard having owls on all the branches.

For RSS or Missionaries.

Na Mi Dunam Ke ro e kudom sang, mar hast.

Do not know that below which stone there is a snake.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2008)

vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> For SGPC,Takhat's Jathedar,Sants etc.
> 
> ...



Vijaydeep ji,

Makes it hard then to explain to someone else what the faith is all about. No?


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 12, 2008)

> But instead what is really happening? What are the younger generations all about? Are many of them migrating to the extremes? Fanaticism on one end and virtually no adherence to the practice of Sikhism on the other?


You are very right !

This is exactly what I have observed . Young people either avoid the this whole religious circus they are creating or just stick to there own extreme Fundamentals 

so both ways it is damaging  and I dont know what is the answer. lets hope for the best


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2008)

drkhalsa said:


> You are very right !
> 
> This is exactly what I have observed . Young people either avoid the this whole religious circus they are creating or just stick to there own extreme Fundamentals
> 
> so both ways it is damaging  and I dont know what is the answer. lets hope for the best



drkhalsa ji

If we really believe that in the end this is His play, but we also believe that individuals  have constantly before them the opportunity to rise above their attachment to Maya, then would it make sense to point this out to the "leadership" in concerted ways.

They have as individuals the opportunity to make a effort, an effort to discover how His play applies to each and every one of them. Whether they would and whether they can make the effort. Whether they would and whether they can rise above those attributes that limit them. 

Really, when all is said and done, organizations and sangats may need to put this kind of straightforward message to them many times over.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 12, 2008)

*These so called leaders have forgotten the true meaning & practice of our Gurus teachings and message, and thus are not blessed with true selfless seva, simran & sangat. They merely TALK of the Gurus' religious / spiritual path, rather than WALK it ! In this age of Kalyug they have been overcome with the five evils ! Their minds are closed to the desires of the Sikh Sangat and the Panth ! Divide & rule is their motto since politics have taken over every phase and level of the Sikh leadership !*


*The needs of the moment are :*

"*Wisdom (gyan)* : is the complete knowledge of a set of religious principles. It can be achieved by hearing good, thinking good and doing good. A man of wisdom tries to achieve a high moral standard in his life and interaction with others. According to Sikhism, the first steps to wisdom is to consider oneself as an ignorant person who has to learn a lot in life. 

*Truthful Living (sat)* : This is more than 'truth'. It means living according to the way of God i.e. the thoughts should match the words that a person speaks and his actions should also match his words. Truthful living brings a person closer to God. 

*Justice (niaon) :* means freedom and equal oppurtunities for all. Respect for the rights of others and strict absence of attempts to exploit a fellowbeing. Sikhism forbids the desire to loot anothers property. It also strictly instructs the Sikhs to show respect even for the women and children of an enemy. 

*Temperance (santokh) :* means self control which has to be developed through meditation and prayers. A Sikh has to banish evil thoughts from his mind by constantly repeating Gods name and reciting prayers. Torture to the body to develop self-control is not advocated in Sikhism.

*Patience (dhiraj) :* implies a high level of tolerance and empathy for others. It requires control over ones ego and willingness to overlook anothers weakness or mistakes. It requires that a Sikh should be strongwilled, but kind hearted.

*Courage (himmat) :* means bravery i.e. absence of fear. It is the ability to stake ones life for ones convictions and for saving others from injustice or cruelty. 

*Humility (namarta) :* is a deliberate denial of pleasure at one's own praise and admiration. It means underplaying ones own strengths and respecting the abilities of others. It is the antidote to 'ahankar'

*Contentment (sabar) :* means refraining from worldly fears and submitting oneself to the will of God. The typical worldly fears can be fear of death, poverty, disrespect and defeat. It is this virtue that has given the Sikhs the moral strength to withstand the various atrocities committed on ( and within ) their community."

*May WAHEGURU JI have mercy upon us and show us the Blessed way !*


----------

